# Difference Between these two Toro snow blowers, one is 200 bucks more



## john5246 (4 mo ago)

Toro Power Max HD 828 OAE 28 in. 252 cc Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start, Triggerless Steering and Headlight 38838 - The Home Depot


Whatever winter throws at you, throw it right back, up to 45 feet, with our Power Max 828 OAE 28



www.homedepot.com





one say 28" and is 1399
Other says 29.5" and is 1599

I ordered the 1599 one and I'm trying to figure out why the extra 1.5 supposed inches is 200 more? It has the same engine. The model number on the manual says: 38838 

It's the Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 828 OAE Snowthrowerk. Does say 29.5 on there. I measured the width of it and it's actually 27.5 Should I ask Home Depot to give me a the lower price?


----------



## john5246 (4 mo ago)

*doesn't say 29.5 on there anywhere, couldn't edit my post above


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Guess You Were Looking At That 30 Inch Model Then. Or were You Looking At 26 Inches To 28 Inches. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

john5246 said:


> one say 28" and is 1399
> Other says 29.5" and is 1599


$1399 one is Model 38840 28" Power Max® HD 928 OAE 38840 | Electric Start Gas Snow Blowers | Homeowner | Toro | Toro
$1599 one is Model 38838 28" Power Max® HD 828 OAE 38838 | Electric Start Gas Snow Blowers | Homeowner | Toro | Toro

Looks like one has an 8HP 252cc engine and the other has a 9HP 265cc?


----------



## john5246 (4 mo ago)

tabora said:


> $1399 one is Model 38840 28" Power Max® HD 928 OAE 38840 | Electric Start Gas Snow Blowers | Homeowner | Toro | Toro
> $1599 one is Model 38838 28" Power Max® HD 828 OAE 38838 | Electric Start Gas Snow Blowers | Homeowner | Toro | Toro
> 
> Looks like one has an 8HP 252cc engine and the other has a 9HP 265cc?


yes funny enough the cheaper one as the 265cc (bigger) engine, they both have "28" written on the unit itself


----------



## john5246 (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Guess You Were Looking At That 30 Inch Model Then. Or were You Looking At 26 Inches To 28 Inches. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


if you click the link I put for Home Depot you can see it lets you choose two options for clearing width: 29.5 and 28. If I paid for the 29.5 why does mine say 28 on it?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Don't Buy In To Home Depot's Postings. Who Ever Does Their website Is a BLOODY FREAKING IDIOT!!!!! TORO Has Never Made A 29.5 Blower. They Did Come Out With A 30 Incher The Last few years. But IT Has Always Been 32,28,26 For The Bigger Machines. So Just Get Either Size 28 INCHER. It Will Get The Job Done For You.*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

john5246 said:


> if you click the link I put for Home Depot you can see it lets you choose two options for clearing width: 29.5 and 28. If I paid for the 29.5 why does mine say 28 on it?


That's likely the width of the packing crate and as @UNDERTAKER said, content writers often fail at specifications... Follow the links I gave you above directly to the Toro site.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Toro also lists the one with the _smaller_ engine as being more expensive.. strange.

828 (smaller engine) *MSRP: $1,699.00 USD*





| Toro







www.toro.com





928 (larger engine) *MSRP: $1,599.00 USD*





Snow Blowers | Power Shovels and Snow Throwers in Electric and Gas | Toro


Choose from Toro's top rated two stage or single stage snow blowers and electric battery snow blowers that deliver top-rated performance and durability..




www.toro.com





Must be some other physical or feature differences? but there isnt, not that I can find.
I compared all the specs, they appear to be identical apart from the engine..

Let's look for the current brochure for clues, from Toro dot com:


https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Homeowner/snowblowers/2021/sn_21_ss_490-0689-full-line-snow.ashx



Ah ha! I might have solved it.. the _less expensive_ model, 38840, with the larger engine, is not listed in the current brochure.. which means it's probably last years model, discontinued. Home Depot still has some. Which means:

The more expensive model is newer, current model, with a smaller engine.
The less expensive model is older, discontiuned model, with a larger engine.

The 928 has been sitting around for a year or two..not a big deal really, it's just the discontinued model, with a discount because it's last years model. That must be it.

Scot


----------



## john5246 (4 mo ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Don't Buy In To Home Depot's Postings. Who Ever Does Their website Is a BLOODY FREAKING IDIOT!!!!! TORO Has Never Made A 29.5 Blower. They Did Come Out With A 30 Incher The Last few years. But IT Has Always Been 32,28,26 For The Bigger Machines. So Just Get Either Size 28 INCHER. It Will Get The Job Done For You.*


exactly, why wouldn't you just go the other half inch and market it as a 30inch blower. I thought the 29.5 was the "true" clearing with on the inside by the auger, and that the unit itself was 30 inches (about 1/4 inch of metal on both sides) but that's not the case. I think the interior was 27.5 😂


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

john5246 said:


> exactly, why wouldn't you just go the other half inch and market it as a 30inch blower. I thought the 29.5 was the "true" clearing with on the inside by the auger, and that the unit itself was 30 inches (about 1/4 inch of metal on both sides) but that's not the case. I think the interior was 27.5 😂


Both are 28" buckets. Home Depot just has the descriptions all messed up.
The 29.5 is probably the crate width, which shouldn't be listed, because no one cares about that. Whoever wrote those descriptions on the HD site just didn't have any clue what they were doing.

Scot


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

The 928 is discontinued.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toolboxhero said:


> The 928 is discontinued.


Apparently still some out there, though...








Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE 28 in. 265 cc Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower with Electric Start and Triggerless Steering and Headlight 38840 - The Home Depot


When the snow gets serious, counter Mother Nature's punches with the Power Max HD 928 OAE with 265cc Toro Premium 4-cycle OHV engine. Move even the deepest snow quickly with a 28 in. clearing width and



www.homedepot.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Toolboxhero said:


> The 928 is discontinued.


*TOOLBOX HERO. That is a good one.*


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

tabora said:


> Apparently still some out there, though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home Depot still has that link up but they have not been available in most areas for at least a year. The link no longer works here in the MidWest.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Toolboxhero said:


> Home Depot still has that link up but they have not been available in most areas for at least a year. The link no longer works here in the MidWest.


They were still available here when I posted a week ago; all gone now. People were snapping them up.


----------

